# Holiday show win!



## rainycityjen (Dec 14, 2015)

Just wanted to share my recent success because you all will understand better than anyone!

I am a complete hobbyist, every soap batch is an experiment, and I buy whatever supplies I like even if not the cheapest. I've been soaping for two years. However a couple months ago I heard about a new handmade market at a hip reused building materials store downtown. I applied (because it was only a $35 booth fee, and I was tired of giving dozens of lbs of soap away) and happily I was one of 30% of vendors accepted. 

The show was last Friday, I brought every single bar of soap I had (only 150, after all the giveaways I'd done all year) and in five hours I sold out! I had also prepared business cards and a website for the show and a bunch of people asked how to purchase from me again. 

I'm usually so critical of my own soaps, so it rocked to find out they are very sellable, even if people were mostly motivated by a cheap and easy present.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 14, 2015)

Thats awesome, congrats!


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 14, 2015)

How fun!! Congrats


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 14, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 15, 2015)

Way cool!:clap:
Congratulations.
Want some soap? I've got some extra.:grin:


----------



## Bamagirl (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow! Thats fantastic to hear!


----------



## traderbren (Dec 15, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Prysm (Dec 15, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## KristaY (Dec 15, 2015)

What an exciting day you had! Huge boost to your confidence and your soapy budget. I see new supplies headed your way! Nice job! :clap:


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 16, 2015)

Don't you just love it when others love your soap as much as you do?  Extremely gratifying!!
Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Dec 16, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 17, 2015)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Jan 11, 2016)

That's awesome! We had a similar experience this year and it felt just amazing on so many levels! Way to go!


----------



## Spice (Jan 12, 2016)

It always great to have a good day selling soaps. Keep going!


----------

